# Die längste Brücke der Welt (1xVid)



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2018)

*55 Kilometer lange Brücke zwischen Hongkong und Macau eingeweiht*



​


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2018)

Schon sehenswert


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2018)

tja, bei uns kriegen die nicht mal nen Flughafen auf die Reihe


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Okt. 2018)

Es soll eben halt noch Länder geben, wo große Bauprojekte auch vollendet werden und zwar im Zeitrahmen! 

Eine Schande was in Deutschland abgeht, allem voran mit dem BER. Da würden in China schon etliche Köpfe rollen und das völlig zurecht! In Deutschland dagegen wird niemand für diesen Wahnsinn, der mit Steuergeldern bezahlt wird, in irgendeiner Form belangt!


----------

